# [OT] Bücherregal

## beejay

Es hat nur indirekt was mit Linux zu tun, aber ich frage trotzdem  :Wink: 

Problem:

Bei mir im Regal stehe viele Bücher - mittlerweile soviele, daß sie sich in den Regalen schon voreinander stapeln

Lösungsansatz:

Neues Regal kaufen.

Diskussion:

Ich stelle mir nun die Frage, was sich besser machen würde:

1.) Ein einzelnes, an der Wand hängendes Regal, oder

2.) Ein einzelnes an Regalwinkeln befestigtes langes Regalbrett.

Version 1 würde in etwa so aussehen:

```

==============

  |        |

==============

  |        |

==============

  |        |

```

Und Version 2 in etwa so:

```
================================

  |        |        |        |
```

Wichtig ist, daß es ein Regal zum hängen sein muss - Bücherschränke u.ä. IKEA-Ware fallen flach (kein Platz). Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, daß das Ding am Ende dann über meinem Bett hängen soll (einzige freie Wand) - natürlich in einer entsprechenden Höhe, damit das Wissen der Welt nicht zu Schaden kommen kann.   :Very Happy: 

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps

----------

## kitano

hi beejay,

finde variante 2 sehr viel schoener, ausserdem nimmest du dir damit keinen platz, den du evtl weiter nutzen kannst fuer geek-poster (lara croft) etc.

habe auch schon mal geplant gehabt, ein langes regalbrett ueber eine ganze wandseite lang zu montieren. leider hab ich nie geschafft es umzusetzen.

greetz,

kitano

----------

## ian!

Version 1 ist "pflegeleichter". Dort stauben dann die Bücher nicht so voll, da nur die oberste Etage unter "freiem Himmel" steht. Ist auf jedenfall eine Arbeitserleichterung beim täglichen, wöchentlichen, monatlichen oder vielleicht sogar nur jährlichen Hausputz.  :Wink: 

Gruß,

ian!

(der noch eine Hauswirtschaftskraft sucht  :Wink: )

----------

## beejay

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Version 1 ist "pflegeleichter". Dort stauben dann die Bücher nicht so voll, da nur die oberste Etage unter "freiem Himmel" steht. Ist auf jedenfall eine Arbeitserleichterung beim täglichen, wöchentlichen, monatlichen oder vielleicht sogar nur jährlichen Hausputz. 
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> ian!
> ...

 

Naja - ich könnte mir da auch vorstellen eine Art Kasten zusammenzubauen, der nur an einer Seite offen ist - da könnte man dann u.U. auch noch Schubladen oder sowas an der Unterseite einmontieren.

----------

## dertobi123

Ich hatte vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit genau dasselbe Problem  :Wink: 

Meine Konstruktion besteht aus 2 an die Wand gedübelten Metallstreben, in die kommen Winkel rein, darauf Bretter. Sieht ungefähr so aus wie deine Variante 1.

Variante 2 würde ich aussen vor lassen, anbetracht der Tatsache, dass Bücher eher mehr, wie weniger werden, lohnt es sich, direkt 'mehrgeschossig' zu bauen.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## kitano

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Version 1 ist "pflegeleichter". Dort stauben dann die Bücher nicht so voll, da nur die oberste Etage unter "freiem Himmel" steht.

 

nicht ganz. wenn man das regal direkt unter die decke baut, so dass eben grade noch die buecher reinpassen, dann sind sie da oben bestens geschuetzt. ausserdem schaut es wesentlich stylisher aus, als ein normales regal.

----------

## ralph

Mal ne blöde Frage.

 *Quote:*   

> Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, daß das Ding am Ende dann über meinem Bett hängen soll (einzige freie Wand) - natürlich in einer entsprechenden Höhe, damit das Wissen der Welt nicht zu Schaden kommen kann. 

 

Was um Himmels Willen tust du denn in deinem Bett, dass das Wissen der Welt hoch hängen muss, damit es nicht zu Schaden kommt?   :Shocked: 

Ich würde immer für die Variante plädieren, die am meisten Platz bietet und am besten erweiterbar ist. Besonders in Hinsicht auf die Erweiterbarkeit scheint mir das Variante Nr. 2 zu sein und wahrscheinlich siehts auch noch besser aus.

Aber wofür du dich auch immer entscheidest, du solltest ordentlich dübeln, nicht dass du von dem geballten Wissen noch erschlagen wirst.  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Was um Himmels Willen tust du denn in deinem Bett, dass das Wissen der Welt hoch hängen muss, damit es nicht zu Schaden kommt?  

 

Ähem... nein, daß wollen wir sicherlich nicht wissen.  :Wink: 

ian!

----------

## beejay

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Mal ne blöde Frage.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, daß das Ding am Ende dann über meinem Bett hängen soll (einzige freie Wand) - natürlich in einer entsprechenden Höhe, damit das Wissen der Welt nicht zu Schaden kommen kann.  
> 
> Was um Himmels Willen tust du denn in deinem Bett, dass das Wissen der Welt hoch hängen muss, damit es nicht zu Schaden kommt?   

 

Es könnte ja passieren, dass ich durch eine Vision über die Veränderung der Weltordnung oder eine neue Idee im Themenbereich Quantenmechanik hektisch aus dem Schlaf auffahre um sie dann sofort niederschreiben zu können und sie dann unter dem Pseudonym Stephen W. Hawking im Science Journal zu veröffentlichen  :Wink: 

Edit:

Ich dachte bei "Wissen der Welt" nicht an das Wissen der Welt in den Büchern sondern eher an selbiges in meinem Quadratschädel  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

ich persönlich bevorzuge ikea "lack" regale in den verschiedenen breiten. die funktionieren allerdings nur wenn du folgendes beachtest:

- massive wand

- mind. dübellänge von 8cm besser wären 10cm.

- lastdübel

dann kannst du folgendes haben:

```

| = buch

- = regal

|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

-----------------------------------------------

```

und hast keine hässlichen querstreben die unter dem regal angebracht sind.

allerdings "hängt" das regal dann nicht, hehe, sieht aber sehr viel hypscher aus als andere regale.

oh, zum anbringen an eine massive stein/beton wand empfehle ich dir einen starken akkuschrauber und vaseline zum einfetten der schrauben und viel kraft. sonst gehen die net rein  :Smile: 

wenn du die ikea standard teile nimmst kannst du die lack regale nicht voll mit schweren büchern beladen.

----------

## Fibbs

Also beejay, das finde ich doch mal einen richtig netten Thread...

Ich würde Variante 2 bevorzugen, sie bietet zwar nicht soviel Platz wie die mehrstöckige Variante, dafür brauchst Du Dir aber keine Sorgen um evtl. auftretende Platzwunden am Kopf Deiner Freundin zu machen...

----------

## TG

Morgen,

 *_Salsero_ wrote:*   

> Also beejay, das finde ich doch mal einen richtig netten Thread...
> 
> Ich würde Variante 2 bevorzugen, sie bietet zwar nicht soviel Platz wie die mehrstöckige Variante, dafür brauchst Du Dir aber keine Sorgen um evtl. auftretende Platzwunden am Kopf Deiner Freundin zu machen...

 

Die Platzwunden sind wohl nicht das schlimme, sondern das rumgejammere danach. :Wink: 

Ich hatte früher Variante 2 aber nicht über Bett. :Wink:  Jetzt nen alten Schrank in der Ecke.

Aber über Bett würde ich ehrlich gesagt auch Variante 1 bevorzugen, weil kann man auch noch ne Reihe drüber basteln, usw.!! Aber wenn dann richtig hoch bauen damits auch nicht mehr so weh tut wenn die Bücher samt Regal mal runterkommen. :Smile: 

----------

## Svenwie

Nun aber mal ganz [OT]   :Very Happy: 

Vergiss IKEA - und den ganzen anderen Dreck - GCC heisst die Lösung !!! 

Man nehme eine Klasse 'Regal', welche mit einem Attribut 'Anzahl_der_Regale_uebereinander' versehen wird.

Man kann da natürlich noch diverse andere Attribute wie z.B.  Farbe, Holzart, etc. mit einbauen.

Lösung 1:

Erstelle eine Instanz der Klasse Regal in der du das Attribut 'Anzahl_der_Regale_uebereinander' auf 3 setzt.

Die anderen Attribute halt nach vorlieben   :Very Happy: 

Lösung 2 :

Erstelle eine Instanz der Klasse Regal in der du das Attribut 'Anzahl_der_Regale_uebereinander' auf 1 setzt.

Die anderen Attribute halt ebenfalls nach vorlieben   :Very Happy: 

Somit wären dann sogar fast alle erdenklichen anderen Kombinationen ebenfalls möglich   :Laughing: 

Sry - aber ich bin gerade dabei, mir C++ beizubringen und da ist mir das sofort durch den Kopf geschossen   :Confused: 

Nun aber mal eine ernstgemeinte Antwort :

Habe mir ebenfalls die gleichen Gedanken zu dem Thema gemacht, als ich mir meine Bücherregale gebaut habe.

Ergebnis : 

Ich habe beides gemacht !!! 

Deine Version 1 habe ich mir über mein Bett gebaut (ca. 30cm unter die Decke) , um ein Regal zu haben in dem ich Bücher, die ich nicht mehr so oft benutze zu 'archivieren'. Das nimmt dir im Endeffekt KEINEN Platz weg, da du diese paar Zentimeter wohl bisher eh nicht nutzt und du kannst unter das Regal wunderbar noch die vorhin angesprochenen 'Poster' oder was auch immer anbringen.

Version 2 ist griffbereit in der Nähe meines Rechners, um alle aktuellen und desöfteren benötigten Bücher sofort griffbereit zu haben.

Ich bin ganz zufrieden mit beiden Regalkonstruktionen, wobei ich über die Staubansammlungen nur folgendes sagen kann :

Version 2 : Nahezu 0% Staub, da ständig in Bewegung.

Version 1 : Keine Ahnung - die Archivierung der Bücher war der letzte Zugriff auf das Regal (ca. 10 Monate her) und eigentlich habe ich auch gar keine Lust jetzt herauszufinden, was sich da in der letzten Zeit so getan hat   :Embarassed: 

Aber davon mal abgesehen : Staubfreie Regale gibt es nur in Reinräumen ...

So - bis denne und lass mal hören, für was du dich entschieden hast !!!

Gruss, Sven

----------

## haarbi

Also mich würde ja eher interessieren welche Bücher du denn so hast die da reinkommen sollen  :Smile: .

Ich persönlich würde bei den Regalen Version 1 wählen, kommt aber auf die physichen Beschaffenheiten im Umkreis deines Arbeitsplatzes an.

Da mein Tisch direkt neben einer Wand steht habe ich mir für die nahe Zukunft vorgenommen, so etwas wie Version 1 an diese Wand zu bauen, so dass ich mich nicht zu sehr bewegen muss um an ein Buch zu kommen  :Smile: . Falls du keine freie Wand in Tisch- bzw. Stuhlnähe hast ist Variante 1 wahrscheinlich der bessere Weg.

Oder natürlich du besitzt tatsächlich so viele Bücher von denen du die hälfte schon nicht mehr mit dem *** anguckst, dann ist Svenwies Lösung wohl die Beste.

PS: Ein weiterer Punkt gegen Version 2 wäre bei mir wohl der, dass mein PC (mit Tisch und so, versteht sich) unter meinem Bett steht...und von der Matratze bis zur Decke habe ich schon keinen halben Meter mehr Platz, da noch ein Bücherregal hinpacken wird eng  :Smile: .

----------

## DerMojo

Hi!

Also ich würde Version 2 nehmen, vor allem, weil man die zur Version 1 erwitern kann, wenn's eng wird  :Wink: 

Außerdem sieht'S cool aus, wenn die ganze Wand mit Büchern voll ist, aber leider kosten die optisch attraktivsten zuviel...

MfG

Daniel

----------

## mec

Hi,

ich würde auf die Kosten schauen, IKEA ist sicherlich nicht günstig.

Ich bin zum Baumarkt gegangen, dort habe ich einfach Bretter gekauft und diese auf meine Bedürfnisse zuschneiden lassen. Dann noch pro Brett mind. 2 Winkel und das ist auch schon alles.

```

==============

  |        |

==============

  |        |

==============

  |        | 

```

Dann Dübel in der Wand versenken, Winkel mit Schraube an Dübel befestigen, evtl. Regal auf Winkel schrauben (kleben, spacken, tackern, nageln usw.).

Damit die Bücher nicht umfallen, gibt es (diesemal vom Schweden IKEA) so Buchhalter, die man an über das Regalbrett spannt. Kosten 2 Stk. ca. 3 Euro o.s.

----------

## beejay

Ich weiss, ich wollte ja eigentlich nix von Ikea, aber das hier wäre genau das was ich suche - nur eben etwas tiefer (17cm sind wohl eher etwas knapp).

http://www.ikea.de/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10101&storeId=5&productId=11415&langId=-3&parentCats=10104*10170

----------

